# Milling pictures



## steve easy (Nov 21, 2014)




----------



## SDB777 (Nov 21, 2014)

Impressive stack of timber behind that mill!

Keep those photo's coming......raining here, keeping me inside!




Scott (cold too) B


----------



## kimosawboy (Nov 21, 2014)

More pics of the mill end and some info on brand, pleeze!


----------



## steve easy (Nov 22, 2014)

Heres the logs as i found them, Their estimate was 150 tonne, mine was 75. Weighed in at 60. The piece thats flipped on its end in the right of log photo is next to be milled. Its only a short one at 2m long about 1.8 diameter.


----------



## ZachAK (Nov 28, 2014)

Wow, Steve. Cool pics, and a cool mill. I'm intrigued!

Would love more pics, as time allows.

Best to you.


----------



## steve easy (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## Rudolf73 (Dec 5, 2014)

Great pics Steve! That mill is earning its keep. Hows the Warrior and 090 holding up?


----------



## steve easy (Dec 6, 2014)

Rudolf73 said:


> Great pics Steve! That mill is earning its keep. Hows the Warrior and 090 holding up?


Thanks. Warrior could do with the single point sizing upgrade. That 090 is not the prettiest saw but works hard. Use it every day and starts first pull, stuff rattles off now and then just have to keep a ear/eye out for it.


----------



## Yellowbeard (Dec 6, 2014)

Wow, that's some huge wood. Pretty! What is it?


----------



## Rudolf73 (Dec 6, 2014)

steve easy said:


> Thanks. Warrior could do with the single point sizing upgrade. That 090 is not the prettiest saw but works hard. Use it every day and starts first pull, stuff rattles off now and then just have to keep a ear/eye out for it.



Yeah I was thinking the same thing. Shouldn't be to hard to knock up with an alloy irrigation pipe and some extra chain. Or maybe Jake can sell you an upgrade?


----------



## KiwiBro (Dec 7, 2014)

steve easy said:


> Thanks. Warrior could do with the single point sizing upgrade. That 090 is not the prettiest saw but works hard. Use it every day and starts first pull, stuff rattles off now and then just have to keep a ear/eye out for it.


That's not all they could do with, but perhaps that's a can'o'worms best left unopened for now.


----------



## steve easy (Dec 7, 2014)

Yellowbeard said:


> Wow, that's some huge wood. Pretty! What is it?


 Macrocarpa.


Rudolf73 said:


> Yeah I was thinking the same thing. Shouldn't be to hard to knock up with an alloy irrigation pipe and some extra chain. Or maybe Jake can sell you an upgrade?


 The factory will not be seeing any more of my business. Booked in with a local guy who will do a manual setup after xmas, hes never seen a mill before but came up with a pretty simple plan.


----------



## steve easy (Dec 7, 2014)

KiwiBro said:


> That's not all they could do with, but perhaps that's a can'o'worms best left unopened for now.


+1


----------



## KiwiBro (Dec 8, 2014)

steve easy said:


> The factory will not be seeing any more of my business.


+1


----------



## GaTreeStumper (Dec 16, 2014)

looks great. those would be some nice tables!


----------



## steve easy (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## SDB777 (Dec 20, 2014)

Got to ask(cause I'm having a difficult time trying to see it in my mind).....


How does this blade make slabs the width of these logs you are showing?
Is there a different blade/attachment I'm not seeing....or ??



Scott (cool table and bench set) B


----------



## KiwiBro (Dec 20, 2014)

SDB777 said:


> Got to ask(cause I'm having a difficult time trying to see it in my mind).....
> 
> 
> How does this blade make slabs the width of these logs you are showing?
> ...


-Mill lumber down to centre then flip the log and mill down again, leaving a centre slab. 
-For narrower, about 12" on that mill but Steve will correct me if I'm wrong, double cut to get two bites, one from each side of the 12", dimensional slab.
-Mill lumber off top to get a flat, straight face, then break out the alaskan Cs mill.


----------



## steve easy (Dec 20, 2014)

Usually use the mill to take the top off logs then use the alaskan if it will fit, it can cut about 1m wide. Anything bigger just use the warrior, mill down to wherever i want the slab from roll log over and mill down to whatever thickness i want.


----------



## steve easy (Dec 20, 2014)

KiwiBro said:


> -For narrower, about 12" on that mill but Steve will correct me if I'm wrong, double cut to get two bites, one from each side of the 12", dimensional slab.


Have not tried that with this mill, quicker and easier to slab.


----------



## SDB777 (Dec 20, 2014)

See, I didn't know...now I do. Simply flipping the timber.


Scott (what if you want all wide slabs) B


----------



## steve easy (Dec 21, 2014)

SDB777 said:


> Scott (what if you want all wide slabs) B


Have to get a bigger c/s mill set up, i can go up to 1.3m with a different bar.


----------



## steve easy (Feb 19, 2015)

Back to milling, wanted some slabs off before i hit the shake but there is a punky patch on one side, some nice solid timber on the other side though.


----------



## KiwiBro (Feb 19, 2015)

Just a quick question for site admin: where's the 'you suck' button please?


----------



## KiwiBro (Feb 19, 2015)

Steve, don't chuck all the sapwood away. That yellow sappy stuff makes for an interesting contrast. I used it as pin stripes on the rimu bookcase I made last Winter and saved some for a mate who makes wooden surfboards.


----------



## IanB22 (Feb 20, 2015)

Beautiful...


----------



## steve easy (Feb 21, 2015)

Nice bookcase bro. Wish i had the skills to do something like that. Trying not to throw too much away, wont show you the f/w pile though. Found the couple of slabs i was looking for on the bottom of the log.


----------



## Rudolf73 (Feb 21, 2015)

steve easy said:


> View attachment 405895
> View attachment 405896
> View attachment 405897
> Nice bookcase bro. Wish i had the skills to do something like that. Trying not to throw too much away, wont show you the f/w pile though. Found the couple of slabs i was looking for on the bottom of the log.



Dang those are some nice slabs!


----------



## 4x4American (Feb 23, 2015)

I'm extra interested in that wood splitter with the winch there, steve easy.... is it mounted to a trailer? 

Nice stacks hope they don't stay dead-stacked for too long!


----------



## steve easy (Feb 24, 2015)

Yeah all mounted to trailer, works good for my needs. Dead stacking is that what's it called, only 20 Mac slabs left some had a little staining, most were OK. I'll be sure to fillet the next batch.


----------



## cedarheaven (Feb 26, 2015)

I used the Alaskan MKIII with different powerheads to produce these two Barn Doors..


----------



## cedarheaven (Feb 26, 2015)

Incense Cedar 11' high by
8.5' wide X 2


----------



## 4x4American (Feb 28, 2015)

wow looks great! Wish I had that kind of skill!


----------



## steve easy (Mar 8, 2015)

The warrior is playing up ,needed a slab so did things the old way.


----------



## Greny (Apr 1, 2015)

Steve what chain type model do you use on milling chainsaw ? Nice stuff , thx for pics.


----------



## steve easy (Apr 2, 2015)

Greny said:


> Steve what chain type model do you use on milling chainsaw ? Nice stuff , thx for pics.


 Oregon full chisel 404, filed at 10 degrees.


----------



## steve easy (May 23, 2015)

8x6's, crossbeams for t/f cabin


----------



## betterbuilt (May 23, 2015)

You make that look EASY. Nice.


----------



## Yellowbeard (May 25, 2015)

Can you tell me a bit about your leveling setup, please? What I think I see is that you're, what, running a string line maybe to set those (nails? lag bolts maybe?) and then setting that black board contraption on top in order to guide the mill. Do I have that right? It's clever, I'll grant you. I guess the lag bolts or whatever they are are OK at handling the load? How do you keep everything from sliding around?

Sorry for all the questions, this just looks potentially easier than some of the setups I have used and would like to know more if you'll share your secrets.

Of course, bobl is going to come along and say something like <Aussie accent I imagine bobl talks in>"oh yeah, that's a standard blinkimee such and such, standard procedure really."</Aussie accent I imagine bobl talks in> and then I'll feel like an idiot, as usual.

That is some ridiculously beautiful wood and ridiculously beautiful NZ in the background. South island, I guess?


----------



## steve easy (May 26, 2015)

Yellowbeard said:


> Can you tell me a bit about your leveling setup, please? What I think I see is that you're, what, running a string line maybe to set those (nails? lag bolts maybe?) and then setting that black board contraption on top in order to guide the mill. Do I have that right? It's clever, I'll grant you. I guess the lag bolts or whatever they are are OK at handling the load? How do you keep everything from sliding around?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions, this just looks potentially easier than some of the setups I have used and would like to know more if you'll share your secrets.
> 
> ...


 
Its W.Malloffs idea, out of chainsaw lumbermaking.
Yep level some end boards and run a string line, sight across and level lag bolts. Black board is a bit of ply with angle glued on to act as a guide for lag bolts, Just gotta remember that length of bolts cant be any longer than end boards or you will end up cutting through them. All stays together good if you use plenty of lag bolts, mill to the bolts and slide the board forward, makes any length beam/slab possible if you have the right log. 
Bobl's a clever guy, i put him up there with Malloff. (space saved on bookshelf next to c/s lumbermaking for when you write us a book Bobl)
The old geeza's round here call macrocarpa "king country kauri". Lots of it around. We are in the central north island, if the low cloud wasnt there you could see ruapehu covered in snow.


----------



## Yellowbeard (May 26, 2015)

steve easy said:


> Its W.Malloffs idea, out of chainsaw lumbermaking.
> Yep level some end boards and run a string line, sight across and level lag bolts. Black board is a bit of ply with angle glued on to act as a guide for lag bolts, Just gotta remember that length of bolts cant be any longer than end boards or you will end up cutting through them. All stays together good if you use plenty of lag bolts, mill to the bolts and slide the board forward, makes any length beam/slab possible if you have the right log.
> Bobl's a clever guy, i put him up there with Malloff. (space saved on bookshelf next to c/s lumbermaking for when you write us a book Bobl)
> The old geeza's round here call macrocarpa "king country kauri". Lots of it around. We are in the central north island, if the low cloud wasnt there you could see ruapehu covered in snow.



You live in some of the most beautiful country I've ever seen. My wife and I honeymooned in NZ. Spent about 3 weeks driving from nearly the bottom of the south island to nearly the top of the north. Can't wait to get back some day.

I agree about bobl. I'll pitch in for his book PLUS shipping all the way to yank land.

I guess I'll have to get Malloff's book in the mean time and do some studyin'. Thanks for the info.


----------



## steve easy (Sep 22, 2015)

The last mac log.


----------



## steve easy (Sep 22, 2015)

Start of the lawson.


----------



## Rudolf73 (Sep 23, 2015)

steve easy said:


> View attachment 448888
> View attachment 448889
> View attachment 448890
> 
> The last mac log.



Nice logs! Looks like you did some mods to the warrior also.


----------



## steve easy (Sep 23, 2015)

Rudolf73 said:


> Nice logs! Looks like you did some mods to the warrior also.


 Single point side shift was the best thing, got it done for a fraction of what the factory was asking for their set up. Would like to upgrade to a 4stroke for a bit more power, and a bit more length would be good but the beam barely handles the weight of a chainsaw. Then i wouldnt have to spend time setting up the alaskan, though i can get a flatter cut with it.


----------



## BobL (Sep 23, 2015)

Cute looking Milling buddy you have there Steve!


----------



## steve easy (Sep 24, 2015)

BobL said:


> Cute looking Milling buddy you have there Steve!


 Looks cute untill you try get near my truck then the pitbull in her comes out.


----------

